# Couple Scammed Into Adopting Adult Woman



## JFK (Oct 16, 2019)

yall y’all y’all ...my friend and I died laughing at this last night. 

An allegedly 25-35 year old Ukranian woman is accused of scamming an American couple into adopting her as a 6 year old Ukranian child and bringing her to America.

When she got to America, the mother tried to bathe her and realized she was on her menses. They took her to a doctor and was told she’s a grown ace woman .

Then they said she tried to kill the mother so they enrolled her in a Goodwill program, paid her rent for a year, and left with the rest of their family to Canada.

People still thought she was a child and thought that the parents abandoned her so they were found and charged with child neglect.  But they like “THAT AINT NO CHILD, SHE A GROWN WOMAN ACTING LIKE A CHILD!!!”

If this is a woman acting like a 6 year old to get to America, she has officially woman Scammer of the Century.


----------



## JFK (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## JFK (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## JFK (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## metro_qt (Oct 16, 2019)

JFK said:


>


Well, she did abandon the girl/grown woman...they still have to provide for her because they brought her over from the Ukraine, adult or not.

Weirdest story ever...

Eta. Even if you sponsor someone, aren't you on the hook for them and their financial security for 5 years minimum?


----------



## jasmatazz (Oct 16, 2019)

Creepy. Reminds me of that movie Orphan.


----------



## Maguerite (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## GGsKin (Oct 16, 2019)

I was gonna say, isn't that the storyline from Orphan, but @jasmatazz beat me to it.


----------



## awhyley (Oct 16, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Well, she did abandon the girl/grown woman...they still have to provide for her because they brought her over from the Ukraine, adult or not.



I don't care what the laws says, if someone scammed me like that, they were going home.  I wasn't spending another dime on them.  Adoptions are so expensive at that.  I'm wondering how she got with away this.  How did she get a birth certificate forged?

(eta: I don't know if it's in there, but can't watch the video at work)


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 16, 2019)

I fully expect to see the movie adaptation of this on Lifetime, Adoption: The Natalia Grace Story.


----------



## Keen (Oct 16, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Well, she did abandon the girl/grown woman...they still have to provide for her because they brought her over from the Ukraine, adult or not.
> 
> Weirdest story ever...
> 
> Eta. Even if you sponsor someone, aren't you on the hook for them and their financial security for 5 years minimum?


I disagree. This was pure fraud.  No child was abandoned.  I can’t believe this couple is being charged.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Oct 16, 2019)

Keen said:


> I disagree. This was pure fraud.  No child was abandoned.  I can’t believe this couple is being charged.


Totally agree. She needs to be sent back to the Ukraine.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 16, 2019)

They left the country just because or they were trying to get away from the grown woman who scammed them?


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 16, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They left the country just because or they were trying to get away from the grown woman who scammed them?



They have a gifted autistic son who got a scholarship to some school in Canada.


----------



## Keen (Oct 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> They have a gifted autistic son who got a scholarship to some school in Canada.


Sure.... Don't get me wrong, I'd leave her behind too.  I've read other reports which states the husband came back to the US and is throwing the wife under the bus. They are either separated or divorcing.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 16, 2019)

The videos I just watched left me thinking she may or may not have been an adult. Both bone density tests by the doctors put her age between 11-15. Then she told a psychiatrist while in a mental institute that she was various ages, so the courts changed her age to 22. I don’t understand why the courts would take the word of a supposed child in a mental facility that they’re really an adult. It should have taken much more than that to change her legal age. The parents were obviously pushing for that because they wanted to be done with her.

I think she was probably early teens like the bone tests revealed.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 16, 2019)

Keen said:


> Sure.... Don't get me wrong, I'd leave her behind too.  I've ready other reports which states the husband came back to the US and is throwing the wife under the bus. They are either separated or divorcing.



Yeah, the husband gave a statement to the police basically saying that they knew she was a minor, didn’t want her, told her tell people she was 22 if asked.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 16, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Yeah, the husband gave a statement to the police basically saying that they knew she was a minor, didn’t want her, told her tell people she was 22 if asked.




I saw this story when it first came out and the mother was explaining how they were scammed, but soon saw reports of conflicting info from the father.

If the girl really is a minor, why did they want to get rid of her? Was it because she was older than they thought? They just wanted to focus on their son? Did anyone hear of a reason?


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 17, 2019)

This is  what people fear about adoption. You just never know what you are going to get.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Oct 17, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I saw this story when it first came out and the mother was explaining how they were scammed, but soon saw reports of conflicting info from the father.
> 
> If the girl really is a minor, why did they want to get rid of her? Was it because she was older than they thought? They just wanted to focus on their son? Did anyone hear of a reason?


Still scammed if they got a 16 year old instead of a 6 year.  Ukraine needs to take her back.


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 17, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Well, she did abandon the girl/grown woman...they still have to provide for her because they brought her over from the Ukraine, adult or not.
> 
> Weirdest story ever...
> 
> Eta. Even if you sponsor someone, aren't you on the hook for them and their financial security for 5 years minimum?


They didn’t bring her to the US. This scammer was in the country for 2 years already before she was adopted by this couple. She already had a US passport and so I’m assuming she already had citizenship (especially since she was collecting social security benefits too when the couple left her). Previously she was adopted by another couple who mysteriously gave her back to the adoption agency. 

And I sponsorship is different from adoption. There is no requirement for this couple to be on the hook for a grown woman, who has citizenship and is collecting benefits. Even if she was a minor, the moment she turned 18 their obligation was over. 

The couple did a compassionate thing by renting not one, but two apartments for that attempted murderer to have a place to stay. Even that was more than they should have done.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 17, 2019)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Still scammed if they got a 16 year old instead of a 6 year.  Ukraine needs to take her back.




Yes, I agree that would have been scammed either way. 

I was asking/ wondering why they wanted to give her back if she were truly a young minor. Like, was her behavior off the wall ?

I thought I read in esrlier reports she had a condition the made her present significantly younger. Would that have affected her bone density?

I am confused overall about this story, but it seems there is a lot to show this girl was of legal age.

There was an episode of SVU like this. She had a condition and because she loved the love she got from her first foster mom, she kept wanting to relive it over and over and over so she lived as a teen, going from home to home, trying to avoid aging out. She was 28.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 17, 2019)

@Reinventing21 

the adoptee has mental health issues. 
Tried to kill mother by poisoning her. 
attacked baby (caught on baby monitor).


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 18, 2019)

Goombay_Summer said:


> I fully expect to see the movie adaptation of this on Lifetime, Adoption: The Natalia Grace Story.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 24, 2019)

There was a movie based on true events where a couple adopted some siblings from Asia and it turned out the 12 year old was a grown woman and the birth mother of the other kids. I don’t remember how it ended. All I remember was that the woman pretending to be a child was a spiteful she devil. Not unlike the op.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 25, 2019)

Meh...  no sympathy!  All the kids here in the good ol' US of A who need adopting and they go half-way around the world to adopt?  You get what you get!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 25, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> Well, she did abandon the girl/grown woman...they still have to provide for her because they brought her over from the Ukraine, adult or not.
> 
> Weirdest story ever...
> 
> Eta. Even if you sponsor someone, aren't you on the hook for them and their financial security for 5 years minimum?



'*** that...  if l'il Damien the Female was trying to kill me and my family, I would have left her and moved too!


----------



## Farida (Oct 26, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Meh...  no sympathy!  All the kids here in the good ol' US of A who need adopting and they go half-way around the world to adopt?  You get what you get!


They make it such a huge, expensive process to adopt here, especially of younger, medically non-complex kids without siblings It is so sad all around. I know because I considered it. Many kids had super special needs (needed a nurse), were full time or came with siblings.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 9, 2019)

She is on dr Phil. I am starting to believe her. She looks like a teenager in the face and when I think of it it was their guilty conscience that caused them to pay for her apartment. Dr Phil made a good point. They may have been off by a couple years because she was in an Eastern Europe orphanage. But not an adult as the parents are saying. 
The parents are the scammers. The girl does have behavioural problems and the parents did not want to deal with it. She was re-adopted. I wish black kids in the US were that lucky... just saying.


----------



## Farida (Nov 10, 2019)

Ganjababy said:


> She is on dr Phil. I am starting to believe her. She looks like a teenager in the face and when I think of it it was their guilty conscience that caused them to pay for her apartment. Dr Phil made a good point. They may have been off by a couple years because she was in an Eastern Europe orphanage. But not an adult as the parents are saying.
> The parents are the scammers. The girl does have behavioural problems and the parents did not want to deal with it. She was re-adopted. I wish black kids in the US were that lucky... just saying.


I saw some viral video of some black folks here who adopted a white baby. All I could think was with all those black kids needing homes you took a white one? They probably knew the parents because I doubt it was easy for them to get a white newborn.


----------

